#ubuntu-wiki 2012-05-28
<wildmanne39> elfy is there away to say get post 44 of a thread to convert instead of post 1? I tried but have failed
<elfy> not sure - let me have a dig
<wildmanne39> this is the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10796508/postcount44
<wildmanne39> ok
<elfy> seems to do that - go to the thread - then click on the post number - you'll just get the post in a seperate window - use that URL - seems to work here
<elfy> wildmanne - you got the most up to date version of the script - should be 0.4
<wildmanne39> I believe let me look
<wildmanne39> yes I do, I get a page to open but it is not that page
<elfy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10796508&postcount=44
<elfy> try that
<wildmanne39> ok thanks I thought I had the wrong format at the end
<wildmanne39> yeah that did it thank you save me a lot of work
<wildmanne39> :)
<elfy> woot - that's what teams are good for :)
<wildmanne39> yep we all need help sometimes
<elfy> threads where there are more than one post needing to go in the wiki will need each to be converted and then added together I guess
<wildmanne39> yes that is my thought too
<wildmanne39> some arw a mess
<wildmanne39> are
<elfy> another good reason for people to look at the results before letting it out
<elfy> personally I think we should all have sandboxes
<wildmanne39> elfy you know in my sandbox no formating will work I have to create a new page just to work on it
<elfy> oh - wonder why that is
<elfy> there's the forum wikli team one and you can use mine if you need to
<wildmanne39> I do not know but I have tried several times and it is always the same
<wildmanne39> I have added some threads to the rejected list also
<elfy> oh good one - I've not had time to look at that for a while
<elfy> I've not had much time fullstop
<wildmanne39> I know what you mean I am doing as much as I can now I will be gone for about a week next month starting around the 7th
<elfy> we can pretend to be a tag team then - I'll be back properly about then
<elfy> :)
<wildmanne39> there you go that is
<wildmanne39> how teams work my cat hit the enter key while I was still typing
<elfy> LOL
<wildmanne39> she has to be as close as she can get
<elfy> :)
<wildmanne39> this is one is bobweavers he asked me to add some pictures but they are large I think that is going to be a problem
<elfy> oh - you can set the size of the image
<elfy> have a look at this one I did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ForumWikiTeam/ImportTool
<elfy> the last two images were big so I did [[attachment:gedit.png|{{attachment:gedit.png||width=750}}]]
<elfy> took a while to get the size right - but you'll get the idea
<wildmanne39> ok I see that is a nice thing to know
<elfy> I assume you've seen the various wiki formatting pages ?
<wildmanne39> tell me do you see a good way to integrate this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799571&page=2 with the previous link I gave you?
<wildmanne39> yes I have some things I do not understand like color text
<elfy> I not looked at that yet - but I'd look for a page that had some :)
<elfy> the whole page? ^^
<wildmanne39> I think so or maybe just the pictures but I think that would be confusing I would rather leave that page out
<wildmanne39> also the link to the driver is dead I need to find another one
<elfy> oic - this is the stuff bobweaver thinks should be in the page
<wildmanne39> yes he asked me to add the pics from the second page but I am not sure how to combine it with the first with out doing a lot of rewriting
<elfy> wildmanne39: I would be inclined to not - do the wiki with the original information - the wiki is community based - if the community want to enhance they can
<elfy> si my stance
<wildmanne39> so just do the first page and let him edit as he wishes
<elfy> otherwise we will get into a situation where post #5 of this thread, #72 of that one, #13 of the other would be best if they were all in the wiki page for post #1 of a completely different thread
<wildmanne39> I see and that is a problem for me
<elfy> yes - I would say so - if it was a matter of adding a bit here and there then that is different
<wildmanne39> someone has already added the page but they had the first page and it makes no sense
<elfy> I've not got any problem with anyone doing as they wish - but the 'team' position should be different perhaps :)
<elfy> well there's nothing wrong with editing the exisiting wiki if it is wrong or making no sense
<wildmanne39> I think you are right it is a big project and we can not do it all
<elfy> exactly
<wildmanne39> that is what I am going to do someone added the first page and left it that way but it is not the page that was intended to be added
<elfy> you are right to want to change it all then :)
<wildmanne39> ok thanks I am going to get started
<elfy> k
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-05-29
<hobgoblin> hi hannie
<hannie> hoi hobgoblin
<hannie> how's life?
<hobgoblin> how is it in manual world ?
<hobgoblin> ok here thanks - you?
<hannie> busy, busy
<hannie> When the authoring phase is done this week we start the editing part
<hannie> I am coordinating the editors work
<hobgoblin> I know - I joined the LP team and been watching the m/l :)
<hobgoblin> and saw your googledoc thing too
<hannie> good!
<hannie> I am just updating it again
<hobgoblin> never ending task - at least till it's all done :)
<hannie> How is the import ing of tutorials going? I have not done very much lately on that as you have seen :(
<hannie> I answered Cortman about one of the tutorials on the list
<hobgoblin> it is keeping pace with itself at the moment - I will be full on after Thursday - so it will rapidly gather some momentum after that
<hannie> ah, wonderful
<hobgoblin> ok - I think cortman keeps answering people rather than the list lol
<hannie> yeah, he wants to wikify tutorials, but they have to be sorted out first which is the time consuming part of the job
<hobgoblin> yea
<hobgoblin> it's not so simple if the wiki needs work after the tool has converted
<hannie> preferably it is done as soon as it has been wikified
<hobgoblin> yea - I do the conversion - copy it to sandbox - then work on it at my leisure and then move it to wiki proper once it is finished
<hannie> we must still try to find the easiest workflow
<hannie> that sounds good, the way you do it
<hobgoblin> I think so - at least it works for me - and the 'real' wiki is only there once I am happy with it
<hannie> is it necessary to copy it to sandbox first?
<hannie> how many tutorials have you already done?
<hobgoblin> only in as much as you need to check hwo it looks - until I get the wiki syntax in my head - seeing is better
<hannie> ok
<hobgoblin> not sure - 5 or 6 I think - I have a bunch due at the 2 week mark soon
<hannie> Well back to my inbox now. Need to answer a couple of emails
<hobgoblin> but I've not been checking the forum much of late
<hobgoblin> yeap - cya
<hannie> cya
<hobgoblin> hello JonEdney
<hobgoblin> I assume that as you are in here you intend to be helping us then :)
<JonEdney> Hey hobgoblin yeah
<hobgoblin> cool :)
<JonEdney> I want to help the Ubuntu community everywhere I can.
<hobgoblin> got a link to your forum id - so I know who you are there
<JonEdney> Sure, Im on them now let me get it
<JonEdney> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1613863
<hobgoblin> cool - thanks :) might want to join this - as we're all over the palce tzone wise - m/list wins :)
<hobgoblin> https://launchpad.net/~ubforums2ubwiki
<JonEdney> Ah great, I'll do that now.
<hobgoblin> nice one
<hobgoblin> send a mail to the list introducing yourself - most know you from #ubuntuforums but not everyone does :)
<JonEdney> yup yup
<hobgoblin> JonEdney: you know what we are up to?
<JonEdney> Yes.  While I cant think of the name of the forum off the top of my head, you're converting it into Wiki articles.
<hobgoblin> yep :)
<hobgoblin> tutorials and tips
<JonEdney> Thats a great idea.  Not only gets everything organized in one place, but would also clean out the forum.
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-05-30
<hobgoblin> IAmNotThatGuy: you know that you can find tutorials which would be useful as wiki's and add them to the page
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pages%20For%20Import
<hobgoblin> if you want a copy of the generic PM to send people then just ask
<hobgoblin> IAmNotThatGuy: did you get those?
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin, No
<hobgoblin> IAmNotThatGuy: yay for logs - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/30/%23ubuntu-wiki.html
<IAmNotThatGuy> Will look at the tutorials hobgoblin. Today I read about Wake-on-LAN tutorial in forums
<IAmNotThatGuy> check it if it is worthy enough
<hobgoblin> thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> I have read lots of posts from bodhi. Many tutorials are much useful
<hobgoblin> many are wiki'd already :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> okies
<hobgoblin> IAmNotThatGuy: there is an index of current wiki's if you didn't know
<IAmNotThatGuy> he us the library of tutorials ;D
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex
<hobgoblin> yea
 * IAmNotThatGuy saves the page
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin, do you know what 内核/编译 means? :P coz I dont know ;D
<hobgoblin> no idea at all
<IAmNotThatGuy> Kernel / compile
<IAmNotThatGuy> YAY. Google translate rockz ;D
<hobgoblin> lubuntu mailing list name perhaps?
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol no :P
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-01
 * hobgoblin will be on a massive wiki surge next week 
<hobgoblin> catch up time :)
<cortman> lol sounds good hobgoblin
<cortman> I'm starting to get the hang of moin moin
<hobgoblin> it's a bit of a learning curve - I'm still near the bottom :)
<cortman> It's just like learning any syntax or language I guess. Once you know it some it's easy lol.
<hobgoblin> yep
